# Goat Milk Stuff-Did it air on the Today show?



## Faye Farms (Sep 14, 2009)

GMS was supposed to have a segment on the Today show today. I forgot to watch. Did the segment make it on?


----------



## jdranch (Jan 31, 2010)

If they did, and if anyone finds a link- please post it


----------



## jdranch (Jan 31, 2010)

posted in ot!


----------



## Faye Farms (Sep 14, 2009)

I loved seeing some more of their soaping set-up.


----------



## Whitney (Oct 27, 2007)

http://www.msnbc.msn.com/id/21134540/vp/43547384#43547384
It was a great piece!


----------



## JumpinIrish4ever (Mar 11, 2010)

That was great!!


----------

